# Dear Depressed Person: Hang on to Hope



## David Baxter PhD

*Dear Depressed Person: Hang on to Hope*
by Therese Borchard 
January 8, 2019

Dear Depressed Person, 

I know that you can’t feel anything. You might not even be able to  read. But I want you to try to absorb these words of hope from one  survivor to another.

 You are in a dark basement feeling around for an escape out of the  blackness. You think your experience of despair is permanent, that you  will forever feel the weight of this unbearable anguish. What you don’t  know is there exists a stairway to an upper level, where the rays of  light shine through the windows.

 Trust me when I say that you’ll get there eventually – to the steps  out of depression. I can’t say how or when. It will probably happen from  a combination of things – finding the right doctor, intense  psychotherapy, self-care, and time. All you have to do is persevere for  15 minutes at a time and be as gentle with yourself as you would a  scared child in the middle of a thunderstorm.

 You are courageous and brave. Your battle is real and intense. Just keep going. One toe at a time.

 Breathe deeply. You can do this from your bed. Count to five while  inhaling and count to five while exhaling. Doing so will calm you down  and quiet the alarm of panic.

 Discern the whisper of truth inside of you that is heard in the  stillness. It will guide your path to recovery and wholeness. Trust  yourself and your own wisdom. Put down the self-help books. You already  know everything you need to know to get better.

 Surround yourself with people who love and accept you as you are. Cry with them. Laugh with them. Eat with them.

 Revisit your strengths. Recall those moments in which you were most proud. Write them down.

 Most importantly, hang on to hope. Repeat this mantra to yourself over and over again: “I WILL get better.”

 You are in darkness right now. But you will soon be in light.

 Sincerely,

 Therese


----------



## forgetmenot

I keep saying im ok im ok im ok in hopes that i will be i guess.   
 i know im not but i try to convince me i am. 

 Hard so very hard i don't want to be a burden or seen as someone so dam dam weak maybe one day it will all end just keep saying im ok.

im okay im okay i have to be i just have to be.


----------

